# B. Mendica hatching problems??



## Geckospot (Dec 5, 2005)

My B. mendica ooth has started to hatch. Last night I noticed a prelarvae

hanging from it. This morning it is still there and appears to be dead and dried up. No other larvae have started to hatch. The same thing happened with one of my chinese ooths and nothing else hatched.

Should I remove the dead prelarvae from the ooth? Would raising the temp or humidity help? I know they are from an arid environment so I've been keeping them at 40%-45% humidity. Will the rest of the nymphs hatch?


----------



## Samzo (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I make sure all my ooths are kept in humid conditions, even if they are from arid/dry areas. As it makes it easier for them to get out of the ooth, just my experience. Try raising the humidity and hopefully some more will come.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Dec 5, 2005)

Good luck Chris, hope everything works out for ya.


----------

